# Patriots Prayer



## Carol (Jan 16, 2011)

Our Brady, 
who art in Foxborough, 
hallowed be thy arm. 

Thy bowl will  come, 
it will be won, 
in Dallas as it is in New England. 

Give us this  Sunday, 
our weekly win, 
and give us many touchdown passes, 
but do not  let the Jets pass against us. 

Lead us not into frustration, 
but deliver  us to the valley of the sun. 
For thine is the MVP, 
the best of the AFC,  
and the glory of the Patriots, now and forever, AMEN! 

GO PATS!!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted this to my facebook.  Where I live is full of Brady hating Colts fans.  I'll post responses.


----------

